# Sport massage in Dubai



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Cany anyone vouch for a really good sports massage therapist in Dubai, please? I'm looking for the sort of treatment where afterwards you feel you've done ten rounds of boxing but feel great the next day. Have some sciatic issues to resolve prior to a football tour. Help appreciated.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a girl at the 1847 in JBR that does a deep tissue massage. It takes three days for for the soreness to go away.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

cobragb said:


> There is a girl at the 1847 in JBR that does a deep tissue massage. It takes three days for for the soreness to go away.


Sounds good. What's her name, please?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry, can't remember her name. It starts with a "N". Nancy, Nina,....

I think she is the only one that does a deep tissue massage. She's a big girl and she will ask if it's okay to hurt you. Haha.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

cobragb said:


> Sorry, can't remember her name. It starts with a "N". Nancy, Nina,....
> 
> I think she is the only one that does a deep tissue massage. She's a big girl and she will ask if it's okay to hurt you. Haha.


Thank you


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

cobragb said:


> Sorry, can't remember her name. It starts with a "N". Nancy, Nina,....
> 
> I think she is the only one that does a deep tissue massage. She's a big girl and she will ask if it's okay to hurt you. Haha.


Now this sounds scary...  but painful massages are sometimes needed! So there is only one freelancer? No institutes?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Cany anyone vouch for a really good sports massage therapist in Dubai, please? I'm looking for the sort of treatment where afterwards you feel you've done ten rounds of boxing but feel great the next day. Have some sciatic issues to resolve prior to a football tour. Help appreciated.


Don't know about deep tissue and getting hurt, but when I aggravated an old sports injury, I went to this GUY. He helped me out by being honest and counseled me on how to still be active without aggravating/re-injuring myself. They specialize in sports medicine. Other places I looked into are just glorified chiropractors acting like sports medicine therapists. They all keep pushing more sessions....


----------



## sams76 (Mar 28, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Cany anyone vouch for a really good sports massage therapist in Dubai, please? I'm looking for the sort of treatment where afterwards you feel you've done ten rounds of boxing but feel great the next day. Have some sciatic issues to resolve prior to a football tour. Help appreciated.


Hi Stewart Did you find someone?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

although this thread is old, others may now be looking at it. so i would also highly recommend SHP

they do sports massage, dry needling, training, nutrition counselling, etc. etc.

Ian used soft tissue manipulation and dry needling to clear up a chronic shoulder issue i had been dealing with for years. great clinic!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.upandrunningdubai.com/Our_Team.html


I have not personally used then however a friend who is a keen triathlete has (so is his wife) and they both teach PE at local schools. I think he is the Head of PE.


----------

